# My cockatiel poop is only white and watery .Green part is missing



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Please let me know what does it mean when cockatiel poop is white and watery and green part is missing


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You are seeing only the urine/urate portion. This can be normal if the bird has just had a lot to drink (like after a bath) and therefore needs to excrete excess urine. However, if it's an ongoing thing, it could mean the bird is not eating and/or has a digestive problem.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Now he did two poops which has green faeces.but poop is small in amount.i called up bet he said he is available after 7 hrs .My bird vomitted wat it are.now sleeping on my hand.pleade can anyone help and let me know what needs to be done


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Engima, thanks for Ur reply


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the poop as it currently is?

Is your bird still vomiting or was it a one-time thing? I would just monitor for now and get to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Sure.vet is available at afternoon only.he is not vomitting any more.he ate his pellets and is running around his cage chirping.pls find attached pic.now he is sleeping on his perch.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

These are the images of last two poops.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks all.cutie is fine now. Doctor said he is fine no need of antibiotics


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, those poops look like they came from a bird that's been vomiting but is starting to digest again. Watch for the green part to continue becoming more formed/lighter if/when digestion returns to normal. If it doesn't, follow up with the vet.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot FR Ur reply


----------



## Clancyclancyclancy (2 mo ago)

Could someone give me advice or an idea with what is going on with my cockatiel?? She came down extremely fast and her poops are what is very concerning. She has very liquidy and white poops. Dropped wings, is all puffy... Will be seeing a vet in the morning but until then anything???


----------

